# Sven Is Sacked!!!!!!!!!!!&



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The Chairman must be off his trolley

How will someone new going in expect to survive

Sven hasn't even had a year

Yours tuly well pissed off................bloody madness!!!!! :taz: :taz: :taz: :taz: :taz: :taz:

I hope the players revolt against a grossly unfair and stupid decision


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Although not a Sven fan i do feel that he has been treated unfairly,it does seem to be that managers nowadays have to turn a team around and get them to to the top in next to no time or they are unfairly criticised and there heads are on the block,unfortunately with the the money in premiership footie this is something that will only get worse as players and managers are shown no quarter and forced to perform or pushed.

I would like to see the game back to its roots again with lower wages less foriegn players and more homegrown talent and passion on the pitch,i doubt my wish will come true


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff in total aggrement with you... this is not what City need right now







question is who the hell is he looking at replacing him with


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

The guy is a bit of a tw&t though... so long Sven, and thanks for all the... um, not sure what actually :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

It always amazes me how little time managers at the top level have to create success nowerdays. I know lots of cash has been spent at City, but is it realistic to expect a new manager and a new team to come together and finish in the top 4 in the first season?









Rich


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Sigh, City have been upsetting their own applecart for 30 odd years.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Enter the "special one" h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Scolari has already been approached aparently!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Efffing waste of time!!!!!! 

This is the sort of ***** we can expect when clubs are bought by non footballing foreigners, and I depise it.

Too much about foreigners and foreign players and pots and pots of dosh from dubious sources

I feel like supporting Accrington and Blackpool again

Sven's treatment is a scandalous disgrace and an immense insult to the fans.

If this Thai git ignores the feelings of the fans and their wishes he should be haunted out of the club by those same fans.

Bleeding git!!!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff as a City fan myself, I can really see where your coming from but at the end of the day our beloved owner doesn't give a crap about the fans or Sven.... he knows he's got a solid supporter base, gate revenues are up and all he's interested in is cash and anyway he can make more of it


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes..........he doesn't give a crap about the fans!!! That's the whole point.

A football is nothing without the fans and it may be the fans will show the ******* how much his contempt is loathed!!!

I remember what happened to Peter Swales!!!!!

The point is Sven hasn't been given a fair or decent chance.

Changing managers like yo yo's is what sent City to the 3rd division many years ago


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well let's see what happens with the renewals of season tickets... as that's the only way he's going to take notice is by hitting him in the pocket where it hurts


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Griff as a City fan myself, I can really see where your coming from but at the end of the day our beloved owner doesn't give a crap about the fans or Sven.... he knows he's got a solid supporter base, gate revenues are up and all he's interested in is cash and anyway he can make more of it


The story of the Premiership... not sport - a lucrative business.

This is probably why Bristol City so cunningly avoided getting involved... by brilliantly clutching defeat from the jaws of victory...

Mind you, when we do get up there it'll be different!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

chris l said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Griff as a City fan myself, I can really see where your coming from but at the end of the day our beloved owner doesn't give a crap about the fans or Sven.... he knows he's got a solid supporter base, gate revenues are up and all he's interested in is cash and anyway he can make more of it
> ...


Afraid so, it stopped being just a sport years ago... look how many Premiership clubs have now got foreign owners over that last 10 years


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Man City have been poor since Christmas, but I don't think that's reason enough to sack Sven. There was a fan on 5live moaning that he bought his season ticket Monday on the basis that he believed Sven would do better next season.

Chris don't you think Bristol City will win the playoffs?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> Chris don't you think Bristol City will win the playoffs?


We have a bad record in play offs.... so no.

(If I am wrong I'll buy the beer, willingly)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

In all honesty I am hoping Hull win promotion. I have a very good friend who lives in B'ham and goes to every Hull game home and away. It would be great for him to see them in the top flight.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well would you ever!

Either Hull or Bristol will be in the Premier league next season!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Scolari has already been approached aparently!


Scolari has just been appointed Chelsea boss to start after the euro's!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is it me....or are chelsea a team with no soul????? or am i just a twisted West Ham fan?? :lol: :lol:

should have been sparky...


----------

